# large tubs for adult carpets



## beny-reny (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, i have been looking and looking trying to find some large tubs to build a rack to house adult carpets for a while now and have come up with nothing. Does anyone know where to get large tubs from? Looking for some about 1200 x 600 and not too high and possibly 1800 x 600 to 800 for some olives. Thanks in advance


----------



## pharskie (Nov 19, 2014)

Anything over 1000mm your more likely than not going to need to get custom made. Pretty sure bunnings has 1000x500x150 tubs.
I only use tubs up till about 2 years old then they go into enclosures. Get a kitchen maker to make you up some 1800x600x450 enclosures for the olive if space is an issue


----------



## pharskie (Nov 19, 2014)

Unless your pockets are very very deep and you can afford some freedom breeder tubs.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 19, 2014)

You wouldn't need to be in NSW or QLD. "soon" with tubs that small. ~B~


----------



## pharskie (Nov 20, 2014)

solar 17 said:


> You wouldn't need to be in NSW or QLD. "soon" with tubs that small. ~B~



What do you mean?


----------



## Shotta (Nov 20, 2014)

I am assuming he was to nsw's enclosure size regulations


----------



## saximus (Nov 20, 2014)

1200x600 is fine for adult Carpets per the NSW regs. For Olives, 1800x700 is about the minimum floor size though - they're not considered "climbers" in the reg so wall size doesn't count. I agree with Pharskie though; you might need to go for reptile specific tubs rather than looking at Bunnings etc. to get the sizes you need


----------



## pharskie (Nov 20, 2014)

saximus said:


> 1200x600 is fine for adult Carpets per the NSW regs. For Olives, 1800x700 is about the minimum floor size though - they're not considered "climbers" in the reg so wall size doesn't count. I agree with Pharskie though; you might need to go for reptile specific tubs rather than looking at Bunnings etc. to get the sizes you need



Don't get it but how do they say 625mm square for large carpets is the minimum standard on the code of conduct form. I would have thought that would be too small for a 6ft jungle.


----------



## beny-reny (Nov 20, 2014)

I need some bigger ones to meet minimum requirements in nsw, 1000x 500 is a bit small. Anyone know if anyone here in Australia deals with freedom breeder tubs? Tried to Email phil but seems like doesnt exist anymore


----------



## saximus (Nov 20, 2014)

pharskie said:


> Don't get it but how do they say 625mm square for large carpets is the minimum standard on the code of conduct form. I would have thought that would be too small for a 6ft jungle.



It's not 625mm^2, it?s 0.625m^2 which is 625,000mm^2 . To get that, you need something very close to the old faithful 1200x600x600 (4x2x2) which most people would agree isn?t entirely inreasonable for most Carpets.


----------



## pharskie (Nov 20, 2014)

saximus said:


> It's not 625mm^2, it?s 0.625m^2 which is 625,000mm^2 . To get that, you need something very close to the old faithful 1200x600x600 (4x2x2) which most people would agree isn?t entirely inreasonable for most Carpets.



I wonder how many people interpreted the measurements like I did.


----------



## saximus (Nov 20, 2014)

I would say a lot did, especially early on when it was introduced. That's why I made the spreadsheet to share for everyone here to use.


----------



## pharskie (Nov 25, 2014)

pharskie said:


> I wonder how many people interpreted the measurements like I did.



Wait, what spreadsheet? Hahaha


----------



## saximus (Nov 25, 2014)

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/205801-CoP-Spreadsheet-Final-Version-Finished


----------



## pharskie (Nov 25, 2014)

Ah cool. I'm in the process of switching all of my adults from racks to 4x2x2 or larger enclosures. It's so much nicer. I'm just making backgrounds for enclosures for them as I go so I will eventually have all of my enclosures as "displays".


----------



## Snowman (Nov 26, 2014)

saximus said:


> https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/205801-CoP-Spreadsheet-Final-Version-Finished




When is version two coming out with Colubrids Sax?


----------



## Bradexquisite (Nov 26, 2014)

U can get the black plastic ponds and cut the front out and out clear Perspex they come in all sizes


----------



## saximus (Nov 26, 2014)

Snowman said:


> When is version two coming out with Colubrids Sax?



They're in there chief. Every animal included in the CoP is.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 26, 2014)

saximus said:


> They're in there chief. Every animal included in the CoP is.



So they are  My mistake I didnt scroll up on the group tab!


----------

